# Looking for the Green Lantern, Lantern - Big Bang Theory



## Earl Bonovich

Just watched this weeks Big Bang Theory (one of the best ones of the season).

In the episode, there was the Green Lantern, Lantern.

I know who the Green Lantern is, but I don't follow that (or many) graphic novel characters that closely. My Brother-In-Law does though.

Does that Green Lantern, Lantern (as seen in the episode) really exist? If so, does anyone know where I could get more information about purchasing it?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I don't think it does actually exist, but if it did, and it actually lit up when you touched the ring to it... well that would be cool. I thought the ring looked great too.


----------



## harsh

This is as close as I could find (nothing like Sheldon's lamp):

http://www.ccgarmory.com/grlakyrapoba.html

I'm guessing someone in props threw something together.


----------



## LarryFlowers

Earl... it is known as Green Lantern's power battery and if you Google that term you will find them.

The one used on the Big Bang the other night was this one I think..

http://www.dccomics.com/dcdirect/?dcd=10053

not cheap.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Good find, I think that's it!


----------



## harsh

LarryFlowers said:


> The one used on the Big Bang the other night was this one I think.


Good catch! Having a remake in the works can make finding stuff like this difficult.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Very cool.
$400, not so cool... but hey at least I now know what to look for.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I believe they made two of them... One for the Hal Jordan "modern" Green Lantern, and one for the Alan Scott (Golden Age original).

I know I have the Hal Jordan one... I can't remember if I bought the Alan Scott one.

FYI... Wow, go to http://www.thegreenlanterncorps.com/web/merch3.htm

They have pics of a bunch of Lantern replicas. I didn't know they made a bunch of others as well as the 2 I remembered.


----------



## olguy

> NOTE: Does not charge the Green Lantern Power Ring to full strength. Only the original Power Battery, currently in the possession of Green Lantern, can do that.


 Darn, I really need full power. And for $400 you'd think they could get there some way, huh?:lol:


----------



## harsh

olguy said:


> Darn, I really need full power. And for $400 you'd think they could get there some way, huh?:lol:


Green flame meteors don't grow on trees.


----------



## BubblePuppy

Stewart Vernon said:


> I believe they made two of them... One for the Hal Jordan "modern" Green Lantern, and one for the Alan Scott (Golden Age original).
> 
> I know I have the Hal Jordan one... I can't remember if I bought the Alan Scott one.
> 
> FYI... Wow, go to http://www.thegreenlanterncorps.com/web/merch3.htm
> 
> They have pics of a bunch of Lantern replicas. I didn't know they made a bunch of others as well as the 2 I remembered.


From the web site:


> The ring is removable from the base but is not intended to be worn.


 For the price I would think the ring could be made wearable.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

What would have been really cool... is if they made the ring also have an LED on it... and actually have you really charge the ring when you connect it to the lantern.

If I had any money... I'd design something like a USB-hub that looks like a Green Lantern lantern... and then you could have USB-thumb drives that were shaped like power rings... You plug them into the hub to transfer data and also charge the LED light on the ring... and then you can wear the ring


----------



## RunnerFL

Stewart Vernon said:


> What would have been really cool... is if they made the ring also have an LED on it... and actually have you really charge the ring when you connect it to the lantern.


In Big Bang Theory the ring did light up, the first time Sheldon did it at least. Not sure about the second.


----------



## RobertE

While not specificly what you are looking for, Entertainment Earth has a couple of Green Lantern Neon lights that are a little more reasonable in price.

http://www.entertainmentearth.com/prodinfo.asp?number=DC29094

http://www.entertainmentearth.com/prodinfo.asp?number=DC28185

They have a lot of unique movie/tv show/anime collectables.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

RunnerFL said:


> In Big Bang Theory the ring did light up, the first time Sheldon did it at least. Not sure about the second.


Are you sure? I don't watch the show... but since I do have one of the Lanterns I can tell you how it works. The Lantern has bulbs in it (and needs batteries of course) and when you contact the proper "charging" surface area the Lantern lights up, not the ring.

I suppose for the show they could have made a ring prop that lights...


----------



## jeffshoaf

Stewart Vernon said:


> I don't watch the show...


:eek2:

If you know about the Green Lantern and are capable of laughing at your own geekiness, you owe it to yourself to watch Big Bang Theory!

And yes, the ring lit up - but thinking back to how it looked, that could have been an effect added in later.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

The previews just never "sold" the show for me. It never made my "I want to check that out" radar.


----------



## dpeters11

Stewart Vernon said:


> The previews just never "sold" the show for me. It never made my "I want to check that out" radar.


From the description, and as a geek, I thought it would tick me off with inaccurate references, or bad stereotypes. But the show is one of the funniest I've seen in years. It's our one sitcom.


----------



## Herdfan

The early part of the first season was rough and felt forced, but since then it has some of the best writing (think Frasier) of any sitcom on TV.


----------



## jeffshoaf

It amazes me that the same creative team is responsible for _Two and a Half Men_ and _Big Bang_ - and _Dharma and Greg!_


----------



## dpeters11

Tonight was the funniest episode I've seen in a while. How many shows would use the Higgs boson particle as a punch line?


----------



## olguy

dpeters11 said:


> Tonight was the funniest episode I've seen in a while. How many shows would use the Higgs boson particle as a punch line?


And did you catch the name of the cop?


----------



## frederic1943

olguy said:


> And did you catch the name of the cop?


Well, what else would you name the L.A. Lawman than Bochco? :lol:  :lol: Even if he was dressed in NYPD Blue.


----------



## djlong

The "had" me on this show when I saw the pilot and the following punch line was delivered by Sheldon, sarcastically:

"Archimedes would be SO proud.."

That's the first time in my life I'd ever heard of Archimedes being used as a punch line


----------

